# Ruf bei 'Dampfdruckkartell'...



## Herdosratos (10. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,

spiel schon was länger mit meinem Schami und bin nun bissl bei den oldschoolfraktionen ruf farmen,
um mir z.B. den Winterquellfrostsäbler zu holen...
nun was mir aufgefallen ist, ist dass sich mein Ruf beim Dampfdruckkartell nicht mehr steigern läst,
weil keine quests mehr da sind...macht irgendwie auch sinn, da ich in manchen guides gelesen habe, dass es ab wohlwollen keine vergünstigungen gibt...!

Stimmt dies und ich such umsonst quests, oder hab ich irgendetwas übersehen?


----------



## The Future (10. Juni 2008)

Wäre gut wenn du sagen könntest welchen ruf du dort hast.


----------



## Soramac (10. Juni 2008)

The schrieb:


> Wäre gut wenn du sagen könntest welchen ruf du dort hast.



Da ist ein Bild angehängt.


----------



## jolk (10. Juni 2008)

Blutsegelbukaniere töten bringt glaub ich immer ruf... und wenn man da erfürchtig ist greifen sie einen nicht an wenn man einen Spieler der gegnerischen Fraktion tötet/schlägt.


----------



## Ravenhu (10. Juni 2008)

In feralas an der Küste gibts ne wiederholbare quest. da muss man riesen schrumpfen
http://wow.buffed.de/?q=7725 . da kriegtse jedes mal 25 ruf beim Dampfdruckkartell.

Viel spaß beim riesen umpusten^^


----------



## Crosis (10. Juni 2008)

also mit quests kommt man nicht über wohlwollend aber es gibt für alle fraktionen wege seinen ruf zu steigern:
Ratchet: die piraten südlich von ratchet killn
Beutebucht: die piraten nahe beutebucht killn
gadgetzan: die wüstenläufer und piraten in tanaris killn + 5wasserbeutel des wüstenläufers(wiederholbar)
ewige warte: weiß jetz grad net aber da wirds auch sicherlich was geben^^

problem ist nur seit 2.3 oda 2.4 hat blizzard eingeführt das man nur ruf bekommt wenn die mobs zumindest in der nähe deines lvl sind d.h. du kannst nurnoch für gadgetzan durchs abgeben der wasserbeutel(auf lvl70 sinds 5 oder 10ruf pro 5stück) bekommen daher wirste seeeehhhhrrrr lange an gadgetzan sitzen und wie bei av wenn du die sachen die du da lootest abgibst die fraktion sich bei erfürchtig zu nächsten hordefraktion bzw allianzfraktion wechselt wird das evtl auch beim dampfdruckkartel durchwursteln aber versprechen kann ichs net

btw auf 70 haste vor der änderung meißt nur 1ruf für nen normalen mob bekommen und bei speziellen wie dem captian bei ratchet auchmal 2-3ruf^^ also würde das eh pro fraktion so 2-3monate dauerfarming für die 30k+ ruf dauern^^


----------



## Rangekiller (10. Juni 2008)

was bringts dir da ruf zu farmen?^^ würde eher paar wachen in Botty bay killn um ruf bei den piraten zu farmen da kann man sich en piraten kostüm kaufe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Generas (10. Juni 2008)

Herdosratos schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> spiel schon was länger mit meinem Schami und bin nun bissl bei den oldschoolfraktionen ruf farmen,
> um mir z.B. den Winterquellfrostsäbler zu holen...
> ...




Gadgezan Ruf gehört auch zum Dampfdruck kartell
in den Düstermarschen der Morastwinkel is auch ruf da

oder guck da rein http://wow.allakhazam.com/wiki/Category:WoW_Reputations


----------



## Niridias (11. Juni 2008)

Es gibt später nur einen effektiven Weg, um Ruf beim Kartell zu bekommen: Gordokfesselschlüssel!
Wann immer der Goblin in DB-Nord damit befreit wird, gibt es 350 (385) Ruf, beim gesamten Kartell.
So bin ich dort komplett ehrfürchtig geworden, da ich Muster in der Kiste des Goblins suchte.

Niridias


----------



## Sargonnos (11. Juni 2008)

Nein es gibt ne wiederhobare Q! Die gibt auf lvl 70 zwar nur 25 Ruf den aber immerhin für alle 4 Fraktionen.
Ich weiß zwar nicht mehr wie die heißt aber man muss in Feralas diese Wasserriesen legen...

Ansonsten bekommt man auch durch legen von Mobs ruf


----------



## Kankru (11. Juni 2008)

Herdosratos schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> spiel schon was länger mit meinem Schami und bin nun bissl bei den oldschoolfraktionen ruf farmen,
> um mir z.B. den Winterquellfrostsäbler zu holen...
> ...




Gibts nur für Allies das Mount, oder? Gibts da auch was für Horde?


----------



## karstenschilder (11. Juni 2008)

Rangekiller schrieb:


> ruf bei den piraten zu farmen da kann man sich en piraten kostüm kaufe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Im übrigen bekommt man das Scheidereirezept für den Hut auch ganz ohne ruf, da der Händler immer grün ist. Somit völlig sinnlos.


----------



## the Huntress (11. Juni 2008)

Den Frostsäbler gibt es nur für Horde, zumindest war der Q-Geber den ich in Winterspring gesehen habe rot vom Namen her.


----------



## theduke666 (11. Juni 2008)

karstenschilder schrieb:


> Im übrigen bekommt man das Scheidereirezept für den Hut auch ganz ohne ruf, da der Händler immer grün ist. Somit völlig sinnlos.


Ich denke, er meinte was Anderes.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (11. Juni 2008)

karstenschilder schrieb:


> Im übrigen bekommt man das Scheidereirezept für den Hut auch ganz ohne ruf, da der Händler immer grün ist. Somit völlig sinnlos.




nö, der is zwar grün aber verkauft nix


----------



## Dalmus (11. Juni 2008)

the schrieb:


> Den Frostsäbler gibt es nur für Horde, zumindest war der Q-Geber den ich in Winterspring gesehen habe rot vom Namen her.


Dann mußt Du mit einem Hordechar dagewesen sein. Oo


----------



## Scampie (11. Juni 2008)

the schrieb:


> Den Frostsäbler gibt es nur für Horde, zumindest war der Q-Geber den ich in Winterspring gesehen habe rot vom Namen her.



Der ist für die Allianz. Habe mal gelesen, das es für die Horde einen Raptor geben sollte im Krater. Was aber nicht passiert ist.


----------



## the Huntress (11. Juni 2008)

Ja war ich auch, da hier jemand gefragt hat ob der Frostsäbler auch für Hordler zugänglich ist...


----------



## .Côco (11. Juni 2008)

the schrieb:


> Den Frostsäbler gibt es nur für Horde, zumindest war der Q-Geber den ich in Winterspring gesehen habe rot vom Namen her.




Dann ist der Satz aber etwas irritierend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *klugscheissermodus aus*


----------



## Crosis (11. Juni 2008)

Allianz-->Frostsäbler
Horde--> Un'GoroRaptor(allerdings niemals zugänglich gemacht worden[scheiß blizzard-.-])


----------



## Ronas (11. Juni 2008)

jo ich kenn leider auch nur die quests mit den riesen an der westküste von feralas und die mit den wasserbeuteln in gadgetzan...ich stecke auch grad in nem loch bei wohlwollend fest -.-


MfG Ronas


----------



## Starfros (30. Januar 2009)

hab auch so ein problem mit meinem Pala, er ist bei den Hydraxianer Respektvoll mit 20999/21000 war schon 3 mal MC (Clear) gemacht aber es will nicht umspringen selbst Ticket und GM Hilfe brachte nix , GM meint nur das ich mich im Blizzforum umschauen und hilfe bzw. diskutieren solle.


----------



## Davatar (30. Januar 2009)

Starfros schrieb:


> hab auch so ein problem mit meinem Pala, er ist bei den Hydraxianer Respektvoll mit 20999/21000 war schon 3 mal MC (Clear) gemacht aber es will nicht umspringen selbst Ticket und GM Hilfe brachte nix , GM meint nur das ich mich im Blizzforum umschauen und hilfe bzw. diskutieren solle.


Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass noch zu Classic-Zeiten dieses Problem bei den Hydraxianern schon bestand und es hiess, man würde es bald fixen...übel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crosis (8. Februar 2009)

Starfros schrieb:


> hab auch so ein problem mit meinem Pala, er ist bei den Hydraxianer Respektvoll mit 20999/21000 war schon 3 mal MC (Clear) gemacht aber es will nicht umspringen selbst Ticket und GM Hilfe brachte nix , GM meint nur das ich mich im Blizzforum umschauen und hilfe bzw. diskutieren solle.


die letzten rufpunkte gibts nur bei ragnaros soweit ich weiß


----------



## Redday (8. Februar 2009)

also wenn ich blutsegel-typen kille kriege ich nur minuspunkte bei blutsegel aber keine pluspunkte bei beutebucht. wie soll man da steigen?


----------



## graupus (8. Februar 2009)

Also die Piraten bei Ratschet geben seit 3.0.8. wieder jeweils 5 Rufpunkte.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Februar 2009)

Guckst Du hier. Machst Du hier. Freust Du Dir.

Pro abgegebenen Schlüssel gibt es 350 Ruf. (Wird NICHT angezeigt, gibt es aber 100%ig)


----------



## Larmina (8. Februar 2009)

Crosis schrieb:


> also mit quests kommt man nicht über wohlwollend aber es gibt für alle fraktionen wege seinen ruf zu steigern:
> Ratchet: die piraten südlich von ratchet killn
> Beutebucht: die piraten nahe beutebucht killn
> gadgetzan: die wüstenläufer und piraten in tanaris killn + 5wasserbeutel des wüstenläufers(wiederholbar)
> ...


Das wurde wieder zurückgenommen von Blizz mit dem Ruf nur in deinem Levelbereich.
Und nein für die Ewige warte gibts nix aber wenn du bei den 3 anderen auf ehrfürchtig bist bist du auch bei der warte auf ehrfürchtig weil du für jeden getöteten Mob der Ruf für die eine Fraktion gibt auch ein wenig für die 3 anderen bekommst


----------



## hexenshadow (8. Februar 2009)

Einfach die Piraten killlen


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (8. Februar 2009)

was bringt denn der ruf beim dampfdruckkartell?
iwelche coolen gegenstände ?(mit brauchbaren werten wird man wohl kaum was finden, meine ehr so die style ecke^^)


----------



## Larmina (8. Februar 2009)

Dr.Disconnect schrieb:


> was bringt denn der ruf beim dampfdruckkartell?
> iwelche coolen gegenstände ?(mit brauchbaren werten wird man wohl kaum was finden, meine ehr so die style ecke^^)


Garnix außer billigeres Reparieren bei denen


----------



## Uranius (8. Februar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Guckst Du hier. Machst Du hier. Freust Du Dir.
> 
> Pro abgegebenen Schlüssel gibt es 350 Ruf. (Wird NICHT angezeigt, gibt es aber 100%ig)




Hört auf den Mann.
Vorher packt Ihr noch schön Mats für den Ogeranzug ein den der bringt auch jeweils 75 Rufpunkte.
Ich hab fast alle 4 nun auf Ehrfürchtig.


----------



## Redday (8. Februar 2009)

hexenshadow schrieb:


> Einfach die Piraten killlen



bringt genau null ruf. zumindest auf wohlwollend.


----------



## Thromkal (18. Februar 2009)

Uranius schrieb:


> Hört auf den Mann.
> Vorher packt Ihr noch schön Mats für den Ogeranzug ein den der bringt auch jeweils 75 Rufpunkte.
> Ich hab fast alle 4 nun auf Ehrfürchtig.



Das ist Falsch. Es gibt 350 Ruf für den Anzug.
Das bedeutet für 6-10 Minuten in Düsterbruch Nord gibt, es wenns schlecht läuft (Kein Schlüssel von den Wachen und nur Ogeranzug) 350 Ruf, normalerweise (Schlüssel dropt + Anzug) 700 Ruf und mit viel Glück (Schlüssel Dropt, Anzug + Ogergerbemittel in der Beutekiste die es als Belohung für die Befreiung gibt) 1050 Ruf da man im nächsten Run zwei Anzüge herstellen kann.
Wenn man genug Ausdauer hat kann man so alle 4 auf Ehrfürchtig bringen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Februar 2009)

Thromkal schrieb:


> Das ist Falsch. Es gibt 350 Ruf für den Anzug.
> Das bedeutet für 6-10 Minuten in Düsterbruch Nord gibt, es wenns schlecht läuft (Kein Schlüssel von den Wachen und nur Ogeranzug) 350 Ruf, normalerweise (Schlüssel dropt + Anzug) 700 Ruf und mit viel Glück (Schlüssel Dropt, Anzug + Ogergerbemittel in der Beutekiste die es als Belohung für die Befreiung gibt) 1050 Ruf da man im nächsten Run zwei Anzüge herstellen kann.
> Wenn man genug Ausdauer hat kann man so alle 4 auf Ehrfürchtig bringen.



Erm ... lol. Ich habe alle 4 Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig und kann mit 100%iger Sicherheit sagen, dass die Quest mit dem Ogeranzug 75 Rufpunkte gibt. Keine Ahnung von was Du träumst ...

Wirklich Sinn macht nur "Befreit Knot". Die Quest mit dem Ogeranzug ist nur ein netter Zusatz.


----------



## Dalmus (18. Februar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Erm ... lol. Ich habe alle 4 Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig und kann mit 100%iger Sicherheit sagen, dass die Quest mit dem Ogeranzug 75 Rufpunkte gibt. Keine Ahnung von was Du träumst ...


Ich bringe mal einen neuen Wert ins Spiel...
Ich behaupte die Q gibt 250 Ruf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wizzbeast (18. Februar 2009)

Redday schrieb:


> bringt genau null ruf. zumindest auf wohlwollend.




Das ist so nicht richtig...

Wenn Du z.B die Piraten bei beutebucht killst, erscheint in Deinem Chat nicht die Anzeige das Du Ruf bekommst, aber Du bekommst 2 oder 3 Rufpunkte bei allen Dampfdruckkartellen, ausser bei Beutebucht. Und so läuft das auch mit den anderen Piraten (Brachland z. Nur weil es Dir nicht im Chatfenster angezeigt wird, heisst das nicht das Du keinen bekommst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willtaker (18. Februar 2009)

in den grizzlyhügeln gibts ruf für beutebucht, wenn man in der venturebucht mobs haut.


----------



## Thromkal (18. Februar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Erm ... lol. Ich habe alle 4 Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig und kann mit 100%iger Sicherheit sagen, dass die Quest mit dem Ogeranzug 75 Rufpunkte gibt. Keine Ahnung von was Du träumst ...
> 
> Wirklich Sinn macht nur "Befreit Knot". Die Quest mit dem Ogeranzug ist nur ein netter Zusatz.



Merkwürdig merkwürdig. Ich bin im moment damit beschäftigt. 
Eventuell hat sich der Ruf mit irgendeinem Patch verändert.
Im Moment sind es jedenfalls 350. Da ist nix dran zu rütteln


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Februar 2009)

Thromkal schrieb:


> Merkwürdig merkwürdig. Ich bin im moment damit beschäftigt.
> Eventuell hat sich der Ruf mit irgendeinem Patch verändert.
> Im Moment sind es jedenfalls 350. Da ist nix dran zu rütteln



Also ich habs zwischen 3.0.8 und 3.0.9 gemacht und bin mir wirklich sicher, dass es 75 Ruf für den Anzug gab.^^


----------



## _Yo_ (18. Februar 2009)

Im süden von Arathi in einer Bucht liegt ein Schiff der Schwarzdingspiraten (:

Ich denke das kennen die wenigsten dort sind noch mindestens 4 quests für die..was dich aber auch nicht auf ehrfürchtig bringen wird (;


----------

